# Hubbards Landing



## BASSTRACKER66 (Oct 2, 2007)

Went out of Hubbards Landing on the Tensaw River this morning---three Bass--one Striper--two Catfish--three Bull Brim---Fun day

http://groups.msn.com/basstracker66/shoebox.msnw


----------



## DK'S G3 (Jan 4, 2008)

did you go down from Hubbards i love tensaw what was water temp


----------



## BASSTRACKER66 (Oct 2, 2007)

Down--South--of Hubbards Landing--spent most of my time in Douglas Lake. Water temp a cool 66. BT66


----------



## Tdevil76 (Oct 1, 2007)

What, no :takephoto........c'mon??


----------



## DK'S G3 (Jan 4, 2008)

> *BASSTRACKER66 (4/18/2008)*Down--South--of Hubbards Landing--spent most of my time in Douglas Lake. Water temp a cool 66. BT66


i think i will try and go sunday afternoon thanks for the info


----------



## BASSTRACKER66 (Oct 2, 2007)

Tdevil76:

Click on http://groups.msn.com/basstracker66/shoebox.msnw Thanks BT66


----------



## T.C. (Jan 17, 2008)

are the rivers high after last nights rain


----------



## T.C. (Jan 17, 2008)

are the rivers high after last nights rain


----------



## BASSTRACKER66 (Oct 2, 2007)

TC:

Over here-Baldwin Co Al.-the rain wasnt very much--less than a 1/2in by my rain gauge.


----------



## Tdevil76 (Oct 1, 2007)

> *BASSTRACKER66 (4/19/2008)*Tdevil76:
> 
> Click on http://groups.msn.com/basstracker66/shoebox.msnw Thanks BT66


For some unknown reason, that link is blocked out here at work...I mean home:doh. I'll have to try later


----------

